# How to gently discourage barking



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

So now that Kali has decided we are her people, she is starting to bark more frequently at visitors. I want to discourage too much barking and growling at people she knows, people who have been to the house a few times and have met her. One is my good friend who has seen her every few days since we got her. I sometimes have them feed her treats, but it’s definitely a new behavior that seems to be growing. I always tell her “no bark!” and repeat multiple times. I have tried to have her come to me in another room or do something else like sit, but she is focused and not interested in my “come” command. The bark interspersed with a growl bothers me much more than an “alert” bark. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Instead of calling her into the other room, try getting in between her and the door and gently herding her away. Getting in between her and the "threat" tells her that you have heard her alert and are in charge of the situation and will handle it, and her job is done. If the visitor comes in, then she can approach and meet and greet if she wants to, otherwise you deal with the person and they go away. Either way, you have responded to her alert and taken care of the situation and she can trust you to do that.

A good reference for this is Turid Rugaas book "Barking: the sound of a language".


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

reraven123 said:


> Instead of calling her into the other room, try getting in between her and the door and gently herding her away. Getting in between her and the "threat" tells her that you have heard her alert and are in charge of the situation and will handle it, and her job is done. If the visitor comes in, then she can approach and meet and greet if she wants to, otherwise you deal with the person and they go away. Either way, you have responded to her alert and taken care of the situation and she can trust you to do that.
> 
> A good reference for this is Turid Rugaas book "Barking: the sound of a language".


Thanks! I will try to find the book at the library.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I won’t be popular at all with this method, but I can’t stand barking. Not close to me. It sends my anxiety through the roof. So I just can’t and won’t tolerate it. I’ve had a lot of dogs and none barked a lot because they know it’s just not allowed in the house. Except one dog who started when she had dementia.

I don’t give treats or anything. I don’t give any physical correction or try to intimidate the dog. I just stop it with my voice as soon as it starts. With Beckie, I’ve had to yell from upstairs (they sleep downstairs) to tell her to stop in the middle of the night for a while. She had started when we moved, because of all the new noises and strange surroundings. It took 6-12 months and now she doesn’t bark at all, even when people come to shovel the front entrance and back yard at 3 am. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Also potentially unpopular--

I remember reading someone's post from here where they yelled "shut up!!!" From their room when their poodle was barking upstairs.🤷🏻‍♂️

I'm curious about this. The few times we've had visitors Basil's lost her brain.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Also potentially unpopular--
> 
> I remember reading someone's post from here where they yelled "shut up!!!" From their room when their poodle was barking upstairs.🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> I'm curious about this. The few times we've had visitors Basil's lost her brain.


That’s part of my method, used during the night, lol ! It sure worked. Poodles are sensitive and want to please their owners.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I followed Reraven's advice with Normie and the poor UPS guy. I was told to add the word 'quiet' and herd Normie into another room. It worked. With time he learned the word.

Now he goes to the door and looks back at one of us. We say Quiet and he comes to us. Occasionally I see him weighing options and decide to go for the big bark. So it's down the hall.

btw, he's allowed growls. And when company comes, the word Quiet does help, but he always manages to get in a good bark. work in progress...


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks all, I will try getting between her & the door. I do tell her “no bark” but she takes time to keep going. Maybe sending her to another room with her crate will also help after a few barks. More than a little alert barking - and growling - especially at people we have deemed “safe” really bugs me. I’ll keep working on it.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy is not much of a barker. She does bark when she sees a fox outside or the squirrels get under her skin. Most of her barking is when she's out back . Since I Don't want her to bother the neighbors, I stick my head out and tell her to stop. That's usually enough to redirect her attention and she stops.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

we had a Border collie who told our toy poodle to SHUT UP, when she got to barking. It was in dog language that meant business.. I know people who throw a handful of treats on the floor when guests come.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

kuriooo said:


> Thanks all, I will try getting between her & the door. I do tell her “no bark” but she takes time to keep going. Maybe sending her to another room with her crate will also help after a few barks. More than a little alert barking - and growling - especially at people we have deemed “safe” really bugs me. I’ll keep working on it.


I’m struggling with Beau on barking, and it seems to have gotten worse in the last few months, he’s 16 mo old this month. He is very protective of me and so even barks at people he knows very well. I have been trying for a while to get between him and the “threat”, or acknowledge the “thing” and calmly walk away or redirect him. The thing I think I haven’t been doing it leading him away and preventing him from going back to the window/door/person (which I read on this forum in another thread to do). I’m going to start trying that. He’s never aggressive but definitely acts like it his job.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I've tried leading Topper away from the distraction that incited the barking - rabbit in the back yard, people talking while walking down the sidewalk, husband shoveling show off the back deck - then rewarding him with treats or play when he's quiet. I also pair the words "quiet" or "hush" with the quiet moments. He really doesn't bark much. Our letter carrier and delivery people can come and go freely without getting barked at.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It may be helpful to have the treats come from you rather than the guests. That will take her attention from them to you. And that’s what you want.

I’ve actually learned to say “Treat” instead of “NO!” Shouting no riles Peggy up further. Saying treat flips a switch in her brain.


----------

